# Female Fish(HMPK): Free to Good Home (LEEDS)



## Ratvan

Hi Guys,

Hope someone here can help me out here, currently I have taken in some more Female's, they are in temporary accommodation at the moment (halfway through Quarantine) I should have 3 that need a home at from this coming Weekend. (Saturday 9th February) these three came to me as surrenders (no injuries, issues just couldn't/didn't want to look after fish anymore). I also have some others en route that do have injuries and possible sickness. I will post more of these as and when If eel that they're ready for rehoming.

Not great at getting photographs of these Ladies but all three appear to be HMPK, one with Red Colouring, One with Blue and one with a Green/Blue. Let me know if there is a fish you want a photo of I will try (they're quick swimmers) 

I live and work in Leeds, I can drop off within a reasonable distance on weekends. Not going to get into shipping, sorry. 

You will need a tank set up yourself at the minute, I have not managed to work out a way to make the dispenser aquariums work and not leak...

Please let me know if you're interested in helping me out via PM. 

Thank you all


----------



## Ratvan

Hi All,

Here is what I have available to go to good homes at the moment, I have also taken in some rescue "fry" hence my need to rehome Kojin (sad face)

Kojin - Male Crowntail. Needs more TLC than I can give him (Tail Bites) He does not do well in a divided tank. Is okay with larger snails, not a lot else
Female 1 - HMPK Red
Female 2 - HMPK Blue
Female 3 - HMPK Blue 

Final Photo of the Fry!! Approx 4 Weeks Old, there are roughly 40 of these and I will be keeping a close eye on what I have, I have some people interested in these. Parents are a Koi and a Marble so have no idea how any of them will turn out. Also my first attempt at raising fry so I will see how I get on, only another 2-3 months before I can think about getting these new homes.

PM or reply if you are interested in any of these


----------

